# Headphones volume too low even when maxed



## vostok (Dec 17, 2015)

Sorry for yet another thread on this, but I've pretty much read the entire internet on this issue. I know others have had it, but I still haven't been able to find a reoslution.

Basically, my headphone volume is too low, and there appears nothing I can do to right it.

What I've tried:

- Disabling/enabling filters in audio > playback devices e.g. loudness equalisation
- Disabling/uninstalling the audio driver
- Turning everything off and going for a swim instead, ranting to myself about how shit technologyis

I've seen people fix the issue where they've been using Realtek. That doesn't seem to be the case for me. In Device Manager, under Sound, I have:

- AMD High Definition Audio Device
- High Definition Audio Device (default)

It's the latter I'm using ('m not even sure what the former is - under Audio > Playback Devices, it features numerous times in the list but says "Not plugged in" each time.

I'm on Windows 10 but the problem occurred before I upgraded from Windows 7 too.

I don't have the problem when playing out through speakers, only through headphones. The phones themselves are not the problem - that's been verified.

Anyone got any suggestions to finally nail this!?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## RCoon (Dec 17, 2015)

What headphones are they? Are you using onboard audio?


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 17, 2015)

You don't have proper drivers installed for your sound chip.  You need to go to the motherboard manufacturer's website and look up your board's model number, then download the audio driver from there.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 17, 2015)

Probably USB. DAC.   OP need info


----------



## m0nt3 (Dec 17, 2015)

If analog, have you tried the front headphone output, tends to have a higher gain.


----------

